# What's so great about the iphone??



## phuviano (Sep 14, 2005)

I just wanted to know from people who own an iphone. Why do you think its a great phone?

I think its a little overrated, but so are most apple products. The only 2 things I like about the iphone are the browser, and touch screen.

I just wanted to hear why everyone thinks this phone is so great?


----------



## dazednconfused (Feb 25, 2008)

I guess it would be the whole experience. Thinking back, my first PDA wouldve been a Palm Pilot then a Visor which progressed to the 1st gen Blackberries. I grew acustomed to having all my contacts, calendar, etc. with me. My first Cellular\PDA was the Sony Ericsson P800 which I upgraded each time, all the way up to the P910i. I loved the phone, but the S/W just sucked. My point is the software\interface makes or breaks the device.

Apple has a way of making great interfaces\software and the iPhone is a prime example. The iPhone is not the end all of phones (lacks MMS, video recording, etc.) but I am quiet happy with it. New features seem to come with each software upgrade.

The browser is great compared to a lot of other browsers, and it integrates with my IMAP email quiet nicely.


----------



## billwong (Jan 6, 2002)

I like my iPhone because it is an extension of my Mac. It syncs all my info from my calendar, contacts, email settings, safari bookmarks, photos/videos/music, am I missing anything?

It is more than a phone, it is a handheld Mac.

The big screen blows away my BlackBerry. I haven't used my BB for months now. I also have a Sony Ericsson, just sits in my drawer now. The clarity information layout is Mac-like, unlike other Smart Phones.

A friend asked my how is the battery. I replied that I charge it when ever I put it down on my desk (via a dock) or with a portable charger in the car or work. He said the battery must really suck. I told him if I used it like his phone - left in his pocket - I wouldn't have to charge it much as well. I am always using this device, whether as a phone, email, calendar, calculator, camera, iPod music player, photo viewer, video playback device, web surfing, or other Web Apps, or playing a quick game of backgammon, searching a location on a map, recording voice notes, etc.

It can do it all.

My wife who is usually not drawn to technical gadgets, loves hers. Her friends are now switching. I'm usually showing this device to others as well.

Try it, you'll like it.


----------



## newbieted (Dec 20, 2007)

Nicely Put, exactly what I say to everyone I know.



billwong said:


> I like my iPhone because it is an extension of my Mac. It syncs all my info from my calendar, contacts, email settings, safari bookmarks, photos/videos/music, am I missing anything?
> 
> It is more than a phone, it is a handheld Mac.
> 
> ...


----------



## phuviano (Sep 14, 2005)

billwong said:


> Try it, you'll like it.


nah, I'd rather not.. , even though you do make some good points.


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

Blasphemous Treeson!!!


----------



## iMouse (Mar 1, 2008)

Oh boy, another Mac toy. :clap: 

My Solo, through Bell, blows chunks anyway.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

phuviano said:


> I just wanted to know from people who own an iphone. Why do you think its a great phone?


Because I have never once, in all the time I've owned it, been anything less than delighted with it.

This, I gather, is rather different than the way most people interact with their smartphones.


----------



## steinba (Oct 5, 2007)

I have also gone though treo, blacberry and about 3 windows mobile phones, palm pilots, windows pda's and even a Psion, (if any body remembers that). I have disliked even hated most of them within days to weeks of purchase.

I am now into my 4-5 month of iphone usage and still go goo-goo over it. It's hard to describe why at times. It doesn't do everything, but what it does, it does well. Surfing the web is now easy. Ipod function is great. Weather aps, phots, etc are useful. Hand it to am 8 year old kid and they will be experts in minutes.

Love the phone. (and I'm still at 1.0.2) :clap:


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

phuviano said:


> nah, I'd rather not.. , even though you do make some good points.


Why bother asking in the first place then? Satisfaction rates for the iPhone blow other phones out of the water. But you have to use one to appreciate it. The iPod Touch is a good sister to the iPhone and both devices have been improved since their release. What's most interesting is that even though other phone makers have announced touch screens, none approach the utility of the iPhone, well over a year after it was announced.

The main criticism of the phone is its lack of enterprise solutions and the fact that you can't activate it fully in Canada (e.g. visual voicemail). Lack of 3G is not exactly a practical problem yet given the dearth of 3G networks here (unlike europe).


----------



## (( p g )) (Aug 17, 2002)

Depends on your needs. If all you really need is something to place calls on, then grab the cheapest phone you can find. Seriously. But if you might see the benefit of having net access, contacts/cal syncing, voicemail, email and all those fancy additions that the iphone offers, then the product is pretty hard to beat. But again, that all depends on how you use your phone.


----------



## phuviano (Sep 14, 2005)

used to be jwoodget said:


> Why bother asking in the first place then?


Because this is a forum, and you ask questions on forums. Also I would like to know why people like them so much. Personally I don't think its that great of a phone. Its a decent phone, but not great imo. By no means am I saying the iphone is a terrible phone, but I do think its overrated like I said in my initial post.

I just wanted to hear what made people buy an iphone, and keep it. That is all.  

btw, my bro's got an iphone, and I don't even like the fact that it can't connect to my MBP by bluetooth.


----------



## steinba (Oct 5, 2007)

phuviano said:


> Its a decent phone, but not great imo. By no means am I saying the iphone is a terrible phone, but I do think its overrated...


I hear you and it may not be for you but i have heard so few negative comments from users. As with every gadget, etc it may not be right for everyone, but it is by far the best phone 'package' i've ever used. and keeps getting better with every update. Most phones, pda's etc, are at their best the day you buy it (ormonths before), the concept of updated and adding features adds to the value.


----------



## Phat Bastard (Jan 3, 2003)

phuviano, you keep saying you don't think the iPhone is that great of a phone. I think you are totally missing the point that has been brought up repeatedly in this forum:

The iPhone is *much more than a phone.*

In fact, the iPhone could easily be called Newton or iPDA. The iPhone is a:
-phone
-iPod (don't forget this includes photos and videos, along with music)
-PDA (calendar, contacts manager, notes)
-Wi-Fi enabled internet browser
-application platform--right now I have installed a variety of games, audio/video applications, miscellaneous programs like a unit converter, PDF viewer
-instant messaging client
-fully customizable in terms of wallpaper, ringtones

Probably the biggest advantage the iPhone has over other "smart phones" is the ability to install any application you want, once you jailbreak it.


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

The iPhone freaken rocks... Traveling in S. America now. A sim card (Claro) that I bought down here instantly worked like a charm, as well as all the gratis wifi signals that I have been finding along the way.

The only thing I don't like is that sim cards are so damn easy to lose. haha. I know my Rogers sim is somewhere in my backpack, but I Skyped Rogers customer service just in case to suspend my account until I get home. Hasta luego mi amigos!


----------



## satchmo (May 26, 2005)

(( p g )) said:


> Depends on your needs. If all you really need is something to place calls on, then grab the cheapest phone you can find. Seriously. But if you might see the benefit of having net access, contacts/cal syncing, voicemail, email and all those fancy additions that the iphone offers, then the product is pretty hard to beat. But again, that all depends on how you use your phone.


Just to add to the flames, is the iPhone that much of a leap ahead of the iPod Touch that one couldn't just get that and a freebie phone?
Yes, I know the all in one issue, but for $249, you have almost everything except the phone part right?


----------



## 9780 (Sep 14, 2006)

satchmo said:


> Just to add to the flames, is the iPhone that much of a leap ahead of the iPod Touch that one couldn't just get that and a freebie phone?
> Yes, I know the all in one issue, but for $249, you have almost everything except the phone part right?


Be careful. The iTouch is literally viral marketing lol. Once you get one, you start wondering why you didn't just get an iPhone so you can carry one device instead of 2 with you wherever you go. You start getting annoyed when you take a pic with your phone and realize you can't send it directly to your iPhoto album on your iPod, have to wait to get back home and upload and sync.. List goes on lol...

I need to exercise my willpower even more now 

Patrix


----------



## psxp (May 23, 2006)

phuviano said:


> nah, I'd rather not.. , even though you do make some good points.




When you use it, you get a great feel of it.

I hate that its missing some basic features of other phones, ie. MMS, Video recording (until recently multiple SMS). My list is actually long.

BUT as a phone and daily use, it rocks. The new Maps with locate me is just so handy. You really need a good dataplan for the iphone to really get a good experience... hence why I beleive Robbers wont have the iphone here for a while.. unless they make a CDMA version and put it on Bell/Telus!

I like that the Ipod functionality is smooth with the iphone. I done have to worry about missing calls when listening to music.

Also the Browser, YouTube, 3rd party apps make it better. A stock iphone without some of the apps is not as good an experience. 

The ability to sycn easily is a plus. Beats any of my Window Mobile devices hands down in syncing. 

The device has good build quality too. Been using mine for 6mths.. no case. No scratches on screen. Very happy.

cheers


----------



## 5andman (Oct 15, 2006)

I think in the next few years you will see people understand the importance of design & functionality (in North America) ... that's what the iPhone is.

Think about when you bought a new home 8-10 years ago. The un-imaginitive and bland upgrades -- the poor, boring designs.

Look at the options offered when you purchase a new home now. Stainless steel appliances, Marble, Granite, kitchen & bathroom fixtures etc.

Design will play an increasingly larger role in our lifestyle experience. 

That is what Apple products offer.


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

It might be useful to compare the iphone with the Nokia N95. The latter has fantastic specs - 5 MP camera, GPS, stereo radio, memory expansion, 3G, real keyboard, replaceable battery, etc., etc. However, its main failings are its ease of use and inconsistent interface. The N95 is a techno-marvel but its a pain to actually use its various attributes. It is an enthusiasts phone. The iPhone is, to an extent, a fashion phone, but it is a fluid, integrated whole, not a cobbled together series of devices. It's good there is choice and the iPhone has a lot of short-comings too, but its changed the game.


----------



## phuviano (Sep 14, 2005)

used to be jwoodget said:


> It might be useful to compare the iphone with the Nokia N95. The latter has fantastic specs - 5 MP camera, GPS, stereo radio, memory expansion, 3G, real keyboard, replaceable battery, etc., etc. However, its main failings are its ease of use and inconsistent interface. The N95 is a techno-marvel but its a pain to actually use its various attributes. It is an enthusiasts phone. The iPhone is, to an extent, a fashion phone, but it is a fluid, integrated whole, not a cobbled together series of devices. It's good there is choice and the iPhone has a lot of short-comings too, but its changed the game.


I agree with your whole statement with the exception that its a pain to use. I have an s60v3 phone. I bought the phone about a month ago. Within less than a day, I got use to using the phone. I had no prior smart phone use to this. I also used only samsung phones for the past 4 years, so I had no experience with recent nokia's either. The s60 interference is easy to learn and use.

The iphone has changed game. However, I still think the N95 is a lot better overall than the iphone though. Most will disagree since this is an Mac enthusiast website though.


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

phuviano said:


> ...I still think the N95 is a lot better overall than the iphone though. Most will disagree since this is an Mac enthusiast website though.


Maybe? Or, is it because Mac enthusiasts _know_ better?


----------



## phuviano (Sep 14, 2005)

Bjornbro said:


> Maybe? Or, is it because Mac enthusiasts _know_ better?


Typical answer I was expecting, maybe you should read the reviews. N95-3 vs. iphone.

Also note that the iphone isn't for everyone, nor is the n95-3. Opinions are subjective, but the n95-3 offers more features than the iphone does, and you can't deny that.


----------



## Veej (Feb 16, 2006)

phuviano said:


> Typical answer I was expecting, maybe you should read the reviews. N95-3 vs. iphone.
> 
> Also note that the iphone isn't for everyone, nor is the n95-3. Opinions are subjective, but the n95-3 offers more features than the iphone does, and you can't deny that.


Ya the N-95 is a Point and Shoot Camera which can make phone calls:lmao:


----------



## psxp (May 23, 2006)

used to be jwoodget said:


> It might be useful to compare the iphone with the Nokia N95. The latter has fantastic specs - 5 MP camera, GPS, stereo radio, memory expansion, 3G, real keyboard, replaceable battery, etc., etc. However, its main failings are its ease of use and inconsistent interface. The N95 is a techno-marvel but its a pain to actually use its various attributes. It is an enthusiasts phone. The iPhone is, to an extent, a fashion phone, but it is a fluid, integrated whole, not a cobbled together series of devices. It's good there is choice and the iPhone has a lot of short-comings too, but its changed the game.


Totally agree with you. 

Also, The average Joe knows about only a certain number of devices... Moto RAZR, RIM BlackBerry and iPhone/iPod , LG Chocolate etc. 

Alll because of marketing and the availability of the devices.

My HTC S620 was always mistaken for a BB, and how many of our non tech friends would know what a Nokia N-95 is???


----------



## Script Kiddie (Jan 30, 2003)

I just have one question, based on what I've seen on the iPod Touch.
Has anyone dropped their iPhone on pavement?
Did it survive?
If I had one I'd live in fear of dropping it. Say what you like about BlackBerry but you can drop those and they won't break.


----------



## Veej (Feb 16, 2006)

Script Kiddie said:


> I just have one question, based on what I've seen on the iPod Touch.
> Has anyone dropped their iPhone on pavement?
> Did it survive?
> If I had one I'd live in fear of dropping it. Say what you like about BlackBerry but you can drop those and they won't break.


Go on You Tube and search for " iPhone Stress test Cnet" or "iPhone scratch test Cnet"

The Cnet dude takes the iphone and throughs it in with a bunch of keys and coins in a ZipLock bag then shakes it, -No Scratches

Then Drops it on Carpet, Floor, Pavement- No problem just minimum scatch on the Pavement part...

Its Solid dude...watch the video..


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

phuviano said:


> Typical answer I was expecting, maybe you should read the reviews. N95-3 vs. iphone.
> 
> Also note that the iphone isn't for everyone, nor is the n95-3. Opinions are subjective, but the n95-3 offers more features than the iphone does, and you can't deny that.


With the new iPhone SDK out and developers lining up in droves to make apps, that will change very soon.


----------



## Ace McDuck (Sep 27, 2005)

phuviano said:


> Typical answer I was expecting, maybe you should read the reviews. N95-3 vs. iphone.
> 
> Also note that the iphone isn't for everyone, nor is the n95-3. Opinions are subjective, but the n95-3 offers more features than the iphone does, and you can't deny that.


Actually, the Nokia comparison would be with the N810, which probably can "functionally" do everything the iPhone does and more. The N810 rocks except that the phone technology is limited to wifi Skype. I almost bought an n800 before I put hands on an iPhone. The 810 is even better.

To your original question - I bought the iPhone to use on trips instead of taking a cell phone, iPod, & laptop with me. It's all in one, and very good at all three functions. On top of that, the UI is incredibly intuitive & easy to use. There's a post floating around comparing effective times for n00bs to use smartphone functions & the iPhone beat all others, and I think the N95 was in the test.

Finally, the iPhone wins hands down, on desktop connectivity. Your comment about bluetooth aside, I've used Nokia, Sony, Motorola, and Apple desktop phone connection/sync apps. They all suck greatly, except for iTunes. In each case, I've loaded them on more than one desktop (mostly PC since they don't typically support Macs), and none were able to install & work correctly on all machines, in other words each failed to work on at least one computer that I attempted an install on. I've loaded iTunes onto a very large number of computers, and never had a failure. Once installed, the iTunes interface is significantly better than the other apps.

Anyway, to each his/her own. I'm in the IT industry & have experience with pretty much all types of technology out there. I choose iPhone. Btw, BiP (Before iPhone) I was pretty much a Nokia cell phone advocate - still am for simple requirements. They make great phones.


----------



## harpoon (Sep 7, 2006)

the thing about the iPhone vs the N95 isn't about how many features it has and what this and that has...it's more about how things get done. Meaning, throwing the kitchen sink for features and numbers won't always beat a good interface and user experience. 

I have a Nokia 6265i which is decent until the iPhone gods smile on Canada (or my patience runs out and I run for the border), but the thing with the Nokia is the interface (Symbian?) is slow and confusing, everything takes 4-7 clicks for me to do. It has a fair bit, but how it flaunts it is why it's a miss for me.

Of course it's not all about interface and pretty UI, but everyone's got their tolerance and taste for that stuff. I know some Shake compositors who think command-line is the way to go, I'll stick to the GUI, thanks :heybaby:


----------



## Betty Woo (Feb 5, 2005)

Ace McDuck said:


> Actually, the Nokia comparison would be with the N810, which probably can "functionally" do everything the iPhone does and more. The N810 rocks except that the phone technology is limited to wifi Skype. I almost bought an n800 before I put hands on an iPhone. The 810 is even better.


I went with the N800 - I really liked the idea of easily swapping out the flash cards, I found the N810 integrated keyboard was just as irritating as the stylus tapping on the N800 and a $40 iGo UltraSlim Stowaway bluetooth keyboard for more intense writing would have had to become part of the package for the N810 (as it did for the N800), I didn't need the inegrated GSP and it was about $175 cheaper  

Fun toy to play with but, in retrospect, I really wanted on-the-go wifi and Skype and if I'd seen it, I probably would have gone for the EEE PC since it has a much bigger screen and I wanted to use the Nxxx series specifically for elementary web browsing, email writing and basic photo manipulation; basically something secondary to my iMac, cheap and light to carry 'round. Not that you could get the N800 out of my possession now 




Ace McDuck said:


> I'm in the IT industry & have experience with pretty much all types of technology out there. I choose iPhone. Btw, BiP (Before iPhone) I was pretty much a Nokia cell phone advocate - still am for simple requirements. They make great phones.


Girlfriend down in swanky LA is surrounded by work colleagues with iPhones. She want. But the one thing really keeping her back isn't the phone at all - it's having to sign a two-year contract with AT&T (she is *not* going to jailbreak the phone. It just isn't in her). That is the one thing her colleagues mention over and over as a minus in their books for their iPhones. That have having to accept AT&T's myriad of micro charges and plan sign-ups and crap so that their bills never seem to be the same month to month.

That's the deal killer.

I suggested she get the $100 "free phone+$0.15 per minute+$0.05 per text message" deal from 7-11 and use that to gauge how much time and money she actually spends on a cellphone a month (she's never had one).

We'd both drop the money on an iPhone in an instant if they weren't locked to crappy service providers and the data rates were cheap enough.


----------



## phuviano (Sep 14, 2005)

harpoon said:


> the thing about the iPhone vs the N95 isn't about how many features it has and what this and that has...it's more about how things get done. Meaning, throwing the kitchen sink for features and numbers won't always beat a good interface and user experience.
> 
> I have a Nokia 6265i which is decent until the iPhone gods smile on Canada (or my patience runs out and I run for the border), but the thing with the Nokia is the interface (Symbian?) is slow and confusing, everything takes 4-7 clicks for me to do. It has a fair bit, but how it flaunts it is why it's a miss for me.


So I guess GPS, 3G, Fully functional Bluetooth, 5mp camera are just useless features I guess???

Also, the 6265i is definitely a crappier phone than the iphone, and is no comparison to the iphone or n95-3. Those are definitely 2 different classes of phone. The n95-3 and iphone are different phones, and do appeal to different markets to an extent.

Also if I'm not mistaken, the n95-3 runs on s60, and the 6265i runs on s40. You can't compare an s40 phone to an s60, there's no contest there. Also with the software running slow. n95-3 doesn't do that like the 6265i. The 6265i is a crappy phone, and its not a good phone to judge what nokia's are capable of.

Still each to their own though.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Betty Woo said:


> Girlfriend down in swanky LA is surrounded by work colleagues with iPhones. She want. But the one thing really keeping her back isn't the phone at all - it's having to sign a two-year contract with AT&T (she is *not* going to jailbreak the phone. It just isn't in her). That is the one thing her colleagues mention over and over as a minus in their books for their iPhones.
> 
> We'd both drop the money on an iPhone in an instant if they weren't locked to crappy service providers and the data rates were cheap enough.


1. You don't have to sign up for a two-year contract with AT&T. You do have to USE AT&T, but you can sign with GoPhone and do pay-as-you-go instead. I'll explain how to do this below.

2. The data rate is UNLIMITED (in the truest sense of that word) for $20/month. Compared to Canada and even most plans in the States) that is a DREAM COME TRUE.

So here's how you avoid getting tied down to a two-year contract (but first, let me just say that AT&T's rates for the iPhone under the plan are fair and reasonable, and two years isn't really that bad. Rogers/Fido etc want everyone on a THREE year plan by comparison!):

1. Buy an iPhone. Preferably buy it online or from an Apple store, not an AT&T store (they'll want you to "activate" it right there).

2. Take the iPhone home and unbox it.

3. Connect it to iTunes for activation.

4. Where you are prompted to fill in your Social Security number, DON'T!! Put 000-00-0000 as the number. It will ask you repeatedly. Keep giving it zeros.

5. Eventually it will tell you that you've failed the credit check and would you like to use a prepaid plan? Oh yes, that would be marvelous please and thank you!

Your total monthly cost will be between $50-90 depending on how much time/SMS you want. You can even choose an option that lowers the bill down to $30/month, which rolls over and is good for at least a year, but EDGE is not included with that option.

So get cracking on those iPhones, mister!


----------



## Betty Woo (Feb 5, 2005)

chas_m said:


> 1. You don't have to sign up for a two-year contract with AT&T. You do have to USE AT&T, but you can sign with GoPhone and do pay-as-you-go instead. I'll explain how to do this below... .
> 
> So here's how you avoid getting tied down to a two-year contract (but first, let me just say that AT&T's rates for the iPhone under the plan are fair and reasonable, and two years isn't really that bad. Rogers/Fido etc want everyone on a THREE year plan by comparison!)


Must interject here to say that I, like her, *loathe* contracts - which explains why I would never consider Rogers/Fido. I got sucked into a one-year contract with Telus for my ISP this last year after never having one and I am *not* going to have another contract with them every again even though I'll continue using them. 

Girlfriend feels the same way 'bout contracts. Sends shivers up our spines.




chas_m said:


> 1. Buy an iPhone. Preferably buy it online or from an Apple store, not an AT&T store (they'll want you to "activate" it right there).
> 
> 2. Take the iPhone home and unbox it.
> 
> ...


OK. I'm confused (and excited); if you 'fail' a credit check and you go for a prepaid plan, then how do you pay for the pre-paid plan and is it an Apple prepaid plan or something else?




chas_m said:


> Your total monthly cost will be between $50-90 depending on how much time/SMS you want. You can even choose an option that lowers the bill down to $30/month, which rolls over and is good for at least a year, but EDGE is not included with that option.


EDGE? C'est quoi, ça?

The irony is that, never having had a cellphone before and not seeing much use for one since she's single and the two dogs and cat haven't got the digital dexterity yet to call her when she's stuck on the 5 to/from work in Glendale, she figures she'll only use a phone about 45 minutes a month and about 40 text messages (once her young colleagues figure out she's got a phone). Which is why having a whole plan seemed like overkill... . She's not particularly tech-savvy and, though she has an Apple laptop, she never brings it anywhere so web-browsing and googling and using Skype isn't something she'll really be taking advantage of, anyway.

Me? If I got the iPhone I'd want it a-l-l, baby!! And that ain't happenin' with long-term contracts and the high prices here 

Do tell more about this pay-as-you-go option. She may very well go for that.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Betty Woo said:


> OK. I'm confused (and excited); if you 'fail' a credit check and you go for a prepaid plan, then how do you pay for the pre-paid plan and is it an Apple prepaid plan or something else?


It's linked to a credit card, which automatically draws the monthly amount out. Works the same as a contract except that it isn't one. You can change or cancel the plan at ANY TIME.

It's GoPhone from AT&T, nothing to do with Apple.

I should have mentioned that the activation is of course done in the US, and the GoPhone plan only works in the US. Your iPhone will still be pretty useless (as a phone) here in Canada, but if you visit the US frequently as I do, this works out really well. I have an unlocked iPhone running the current firmware (1.1.4).

If I am in Canada, I can put a Fido or Rogers SIM in and voila, it's a Canadian phone and does all the other stuff an iPhone can do *except* Edge data and visual voicemail.

If I go to the states, I pop back in my AT&T sim and voila, it's a pay-as-you go AT&T iPhone with all the bells and whistles, including a US number.



> EDGE? C'est quoi, ça?


EDGE is AT&T's medium-speed internet for when you're not using local wifi. I love it because you can get on the net *anywhere* (in the states) where AT&T has signal, which is virtually anywhere worth being. It's a $20 add-on to whatever plan you select.



> she figures she'll only use a phone about 45 minutes a month and about 40 text messages (once her young colleagues figure out she's got a phone). Which is why having a whole plan seemed like overkill... . She's not particularly tech-savvy and, though she has an Apple laptop, she never brings it anywhere so web-browsing and googling and using Skype isn't something she'll really be taking advantage of, anyway.


You'll be AMAZED how fast she'll start using the web/email if it's available, ESPECIALLY if she's stuck out on the 5. Been there, know that! 

For LA, I'd strongly recommend the base plan with the EDGE add-on because it's unlimited. So that's $50/month or so.


----------



## gastonbuffet (Sep 23, 2004)

sold ME, chas_m


----------



## Betty Woo (Feb 5, 2005)

Wow. 

That's great!

I shall synthesis and send off an email to her with particulars.

She may want to try this for a few months just to test the waters.

Strangely, she never gets stuck in traffic since she avoids the rush hours. But LA is all drive, drive, drive. It drives *me* a bit nuts whenever I'm there. I could never live in a drive, drive, drive place. She just looks at it as an evil necessity.

Me? I'm hooped. I just don't see a *need* to add yet another monthly bill to my small-but-manageable pile (*want*'s another story, of course). 

At the moment, I'm happy with my $100 a year 7-11 phone plan and my Nokia N800 internet tablet that works great in all the Blendz coffee places (all offering free internet) downtown.

I'll update if she goes for this. Many thanks.


----------

